# Mission Galactica: The Movie



## Ultimate_Galactica (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I am working on behalf of one of *Universal Playback*’s PR agencies, promoting *Mission Galactica: the movie*, which is being released on DVD in the UK on *6th August*!! 

In this Battlestar Galactica full-length feature, The Battlestar Galactica is running dangerously low on fuel and all seems bleak when help comes to hand in the form of the supposedly lost Battlestar Pegasus, which is taking an offensive tactic with the arch enemy Cylons. The impending attack by the Cylon robots must be stopped. Two commanders, Commander Adama (Lorne Green) and Commander Cain (Lloyd Bridges), have differing views on how to defeat their enemies…what will the outcome be? 
Dirk Benedict and Lorne Greene star in the seminal movie that remains a fond favourite in the eyes of many a sci-fi fan! 

Just wanted to hear your thoughts on the film!! How do you think it compares to the new Battlestar Galactica?

I have also put in links to, exclusive clips and assets!!! as a lil treat ;0)

Let me know what you think!!

Thanks


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 1, 2007)

Hm...you haven't added any links.

Also - would be nice to only post the same message once, thanks.


----------



## starman7 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cool. I love Battlestar Galactica. Is this the pilot show?


----------



## coolbox62 (May 4, 2009)

1. Mission Galactica:The Movie was in fact Battlestar Galactica (which was in taken from the t.v episodes  Saga of a Star World Pts 1 to 3).
 2. Mission Galactica (which was The Living Legend Pts 1 and 2 where we we meet Commander Cain and the Pegasus).
 3. Conquest of the Earth (Galactica Discovers Earth Pts 1 to 3) (Galactica 1980) and all these films were on VHS tape in the 80`s  and  only the first two films were put on dvd and I am still waiting for the third one.


----------

